
Show HN: Browser plugin that turns 'disrupt' into 'bullshit' - turtleherder
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disrupt-to-bullshit/mahaemfhlcjficbbkbpmkbhhenfnikcf
======
SuddsMcDuff
Love this! I'd also love to see a plugin which replaces the disgusting term
"growth hacking" with its actual meaning - "marketing".

~~~
unfunco
I'd like to see "metrics" replaced with "measurements" – metrics is the theory
of measurement, not the measurements themselves.

------
ecaron
I wonder how the community over at addons.mozilla.org (AMO) feels when they
see something like this. On one hand, there's a sense of "We'll never see any
playful plugins like this because our approval process is slower than Apple's
and less well defined."

On the other hand, their garden is well groomed while the Chrome Web Store has
a lot of noise...

~~~
sp332
But Mozilla didn't lock their browser down to only install addons from their
own app site. So you can load addons from any developer's own web site (or any
other site), which is what usually happens for toy stuff like this. e.g.
[https://github.com/DaveRandom/cloud-to-butt-
mozilla](https://github.com/DaveRandom/cloud-to-butt-mozilla)

~~~
devcpp
Chrome lets you install .crx extensions on your own too, although it's harder.

Not that I like the proprietary Chrome or the fauxpen Chromium...

~~~
tokenizerrr
They will also warn you a few browser restarts later that the extension may be
malicious and disable it for you. I know this, because I used to make my own
extensions, distribute them as .crx files, and people would use them. Now they
keep getting disabled. The only way around it is to list them on the chrome
store. You can have an unlisted entry on the chrome store which is free, but
they will remain in control of your private keys and update process. And of
course they will know that the extension exists and who uses it.

The only way around this, apparently, is to install the developer edition of
Chrome, which means being plagued with bugs and possible security risks.
Splendid.

[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2811969](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2811969)

~~~
devcpp
Woah what the fuck. Thank God I don't have to use this crappy browser except
for a few pages that break in FF.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Yes, I used to be an avid Chrome user but recently feel like it has becoming
less and less pleasant.

------
serf
petition to add word 'pivot'.

countdown until an addon with 'cloud', 'disrupt' , and 'pivot' functionality
initiated.

~~~
nnnnni
Let's add some more:

    
    
      lean
      vertical
      arena
      ninja
      rockstar
    

It'd be nice to have a plugin that masks all of the lame business-speak on the
internet...

~~~
ffn
You need to suggest what those words should map to, otherwise, what are we
suppose to do with them? Map them to bullshit also? That would make the
article not necessarily make sense.

I propose the following:

lean -> no money

startup -> small business

disrupt -> survive

vertical -> business

arena -> business

ninja -> obedient intern

rockstar -> young and naive

growth-hackers -> salesmen

cloud -> rental servers

social media -> facebook clone

analytics -> number crunching

Consider the following sentence translation:

"We are a lean cloud-based startup looking to disrupt the analytics arena in
the social media vertical, we are looking for growth-hackers who are also
ninja programmers and rockstar coders."

Maps to:

"We are a no-money rental-server-based small business looking to survive the
number crunching business in the facebook clone business, we are looking for
salesmen who are also obedient intern programmers and young and naive coders."

~~~
yellowapple
But I already have "cloud" mapped to "butt". I'm conflicted now.

~~~
krapp
closures to the rescue...

    
    
        var dict = {
                'disrupt': 'bullshit',
                'growth hacking': 'marketing',
                'rockstar': 'arrogant jerk',
                'ninja': '2cool4u',
                'guru': 'knowitall',
                'lean': 'cheap',
                'startup': 'small business',
                'social media': 'facebook clone',
                'FREE': 'free',
                'cloud': (function () {
                    var a = [
                        'rental servers',
                        'butt'
                    ];
                    return a[Math.floor(Math.random() * a.length)];
                }) ()
            };

------
higherpurpose
This plugin is so _bullshitive_.

EDIT: Hey it works!

------
dorolow
I am really digging this trend.

------
ugk
Silly, but I think still generally more useful that the people who seriously
use the term "disrupt" when talking about their big ideas.

------
cscurmudgeon
That is one disruptive plugin.

~~~
rohanprabhu
It is so unfortunate that bullshitive is not a word...

~~~
turtleherder
The plugin actually contains a large number of rules for different forms of
the word 'disrupt'. Try it and see. For instance, both the words 'disruption'
and 'disruptive' become 'bullshit'.

~~~
revx
This comment makes no sense once you have the plugin installed, and that's
wonderful.

------
janlukacs
The best thing i saw in a month. simply awesome, might force me to move from
Safari to Chrome :)

~~~
turtleherder
Or, make a Safari version! If there's enough interest and no one else does it,
I'll get around to that at some point.

~~~
JohnTHaller
I'd stick to Firefox and Chrome. They're both widely used and fully cross-
platform (Windows, Mac and Linux). Desktop Safari is kind of the modern-day IE
in that it's artificially tied to a single OS (Apple dumped the Windows
version of Safari a couple years ago with no notice leaving users in a lurch).

------
brimstedt
What is _really_ needed is a plugin for turning "beautiful" into "ordinary"...
It really distrupts me when companies/people puts " beautiful interface" as
one of the features of their app/site/whatnot.

------
valarauca1
Does chrome also have a cloud to butt plugin? If so it may become my main
browser (again).

~~~
turtleherder
Yes, it does. But both Disrupt to Bullshit and Cloud to Butt are available for
Firefox as well, if you don't want to switch. Disrupt to Bullshit's Firefox
link is not searchable yet, but it's [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/disrupt-to-bu...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/disrupt-to-bullshit/)

~~~
valarauca1
thank you very much!

------
FedRegister
After "cloud to butt" and "disrupt to bullshit" how long until there's an
arbitrary regex replacement addon for Chrome/Firefox so we can stop writing
new plugins and just add new replacements?

~~~
brixon
It has been around for many years. It's called Greasemonkey.

~~~
turtleherder
Thanks for the tip. I'll check that out.

------
krapp
Quick and dirty greasemonkey version for firefox:
[https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/571d5d8e2d9c875d27be](https://gist.github.com/kennethrapp/571d5d8e2d9c875d27be)

~~~
turtleherder
Nice. I have also put a version of Disrupt to Bullshit up on Firefox's add-on
store already: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disrupt-to-
bu...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disrupt-to-bullshit/)

But I initially didn't spread the word about it as much as for the Chrome one
because as previous commenters have noted, the Firefox one is under review for
10 days, and before that it's not a searchable page.

~~~
krapp
Turns out mine replaces the href inside links too... so that's annoying.

~~~
turtleherder
It should not do that. If it does, there's a bug. Can you tell me what page
you're looking at?

EDIT: Oh, you mean the actual text inside the "a" tag? Yes, the plugin will
change that in its current form. It would be pretty trivial to not have it do
that. I will add that next. In the meantime, I don't think the link itself
will be affected -- even now, you should be able to click on it and it will go
to the right place.

~~~
krapp
Sorry.. I was talking about my script. I was just lazy with the regex but I
fixed it, although it's still a bit buggy.

------
yellowapple
We need to start working toward a generic plugin for word replacement so that
I can merge this with my existing s/cloud/butt and s/keyboard/leopard
substitutions.

~~~
turtleherder
Yes. I think it should consist of two independent modules. The first would be
the basic mechanism for creating the plugin, walking the node, and doing the
text conversion, which would just be a function you could pass in. Then it
would have a build step to make Chrome and FireFox extensions.

Or maybe you would want to pass in a series of regexp replacement pairs there,
but even that is too limiting, I think. You might want to do something based
on information about the whole node, not just the regex

Then the second module would be the good-enough natural language processor.
You'd have an API for nouns, one for verbs, etc.

------
tangue
Realizing that these regexes are running each time I open a page makes me
realize how far the browsers have come since I've started web programming ...

~~~
turtleherder
Totally. It takes about 30-40 milliseconds on a typical news page, and that's
after I added a pretty hacky series of brute-force regexps in a panic after I
realized that I had been assuming that disrupt is always a transitive verb,
but it's increasingly used intransitively these days, especially in the kinds
of articles this plugin is meant for.

So the translation, ('We disrupted that industry' => 'We rained bullshit on
that industry'), was rendering badly when the verb was used intransitively
('We can't disrupt on our own' => 'We can't rain bullshit on on our own').

The regexps I added have mostly taken care of the problem for the time being,
as Chrome auto-updates its extensions in users' browsers. Now the latter
sentence above renders 'We can't bullshit on our own.'

Once I reintegrate the new rules into the generalized verb creation function
this weekend, it should be a little faster.

------
brianbarker
"Pivot" replaced with..."we don't know what we're doing."

Open to suggestions. Not feeling clever today.

------
enraged_camel
It should also do these:

rockstar -> arrogant jerk, ninja -> 2cool4u, guru -> know-it-all

------
emzed
I enjoy viewing ad agency sites with this plugin enabled.

------
lttlrck
This needs to be endorsed by Karl Pilkington.

------
schrodingersCat
Beautiful. Thanks for this!

------
nols
Brilliant

------
notastartup
This plugin is interesting as well as this thread because it shows the large
portion of minds here think we maybe in a bubble. Meaning, disruptive startups
or products are not really so, people are seeing through.

------
KhalPanda
How witty.

(Apologies to anyone with a sarcasm-detecting extension that I just broke).

------
lhnz
Why so negative?

If any industry is to call itself disruptive surely it should be ours.

Edit: -4 points and counting but nobody to dispute whether negativity is
actually a bad thing or whether the technology industry hasn't been
"disruptive". Well okay free-minded people, do your thing.

~~~
forgottenpass
_If any industry is to call itself disruptive surely it should be ours._

If any industry is arrogant enough to make the locals of the city we move to
for work hate us, surely it is ours.

~~~
lhnz
That's a very manipulative comment you've written.

I won't fault you for your opinion that it is arrogance to say that technology
is disruptive.

However, I would like to point out that it is technological disruption which
causes the economic disruption to previous settlers and this often happen when
rent-seekers try to make a profit off a quickly rising class.

It's not "brogrammers arrogance" and words like "disruption" that are driving
out the more humble people. It's rising rent which is the problem. The new
engineering class has had a tax placed upon it by elites and the original
workers are just collateral damage.

Do tech workers really want rising rent? When A raises prices on B and causes
C to be driven from a market it is not B's fault for existing or wanting to
congregate somewhere in the world.

I don't live in SV. Maybe those people are truly arrogant. Maybe this has
everything to do with their arrogance, and nothing to do with the rent-seeking
being imposed on them.

~~~
forgottenpass
I'm not talking about the economic disruption to the city per se, I'm talking
about the social arrogance of the people on the ground. Both in general and
specifically how they think about the economic changes.

~~~
lhnz
I just get annoyed that people want to shit on tech workers for pushing them
out of a city when it's clearly rent-seeking and bad policy that those tech
workers have little control over causing the problems.

When firing a gun point it at the right people. Anti-tech sentiment will cause
cultural problems without fixing the underlying economic problems. It's sad.

Edit: I'd take a bet that a bunch of mostly introverted nerds don't have
anyway as big of an arrogance problem as many other groups might.

